# check out my lashes



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's lashes are getting really long. Somehow I find it looks kind of odd so I'm thinking that at the end of the month when she goes for her cut that I will get the groomer to cut them One is longer than the other


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What a wonderful face


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks like she is missing a leg


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. The groomer cut off Jake's eyelashes and I'm sad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

What a beautiful face, lashes or no lashes (but I say keep them)!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

ha! Sue I think we are going to chop them people make fun of hem all the time


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> ha! Sue I think we are going to chop them people make fun of hem all the time


Do they stick straight out? Wonder what's in Canadian water to have these dogs with long lashes. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Do they stick straight out? Wonder what's in Canadian water to have these dogs with long lashes. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes they do it looks so stupid ha! Maybe it's the Britta water Lady's are thick and nice Molly's are sparse and stick way out but are really long it looks so odd They go past her ear in a straight line!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Molly is one of my favourite poos!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here they are highlighted in red They stick straight out


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Molly is one of my favourite poos!


Aww thanks that is so sweet Gandhi is one adorable boy Love him he has the best eyes ever!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Molly has the sweetest face. Her eyelashes look like car whiskers. Maybe she needs them like that to judge the narrowness of spaces!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it sso funny that they stick straight out! long lashes and no need for a lash curler!! lucky girl!! Lady's are thick and dont stick out..lol but I do consider cutting them all the time.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle's are really long, I do cut them though. When I trim her face I do her lashes at the same time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is so cute, personally I would cut them down a bit but still leave them longer than the rest of her hair, so that you can tell they are eyelashes, that's how I do Dudley's anyway, but she would look cute whatever.


----------

